# Fitting awning rail



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

Hi all!
I would like to fit an awning rail to my coachbuilt Ahorn (GRP body). Would I be right in thinking that this is held on with self tapping screws? (again, I am assuming that under the GRP skin is a layer of plywood or similar)
I was going to fit it on a bead of silicone or mastic with a fillet of the same above to keep the rain out. A friend even suggested some kind of adhesive as well. Any thoughts / suggestions gratefully received.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

There are people here who will be able to answer your questions, my post will bring your question back to the top so they dont miss it.

By the way, welcome to MHF.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Your thinking is pretty much spot on.. 
I would use a non setting mastic such as CARAFAX rather than silicone to 'bed' the rail and most importantly use stainless steel screws. Once fitted clean off excess mastic using white spirit ..

Carafax

Available at most caravan dealers.


----------



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

*Awning rail*

Wow! You guys are fast. Thanks for that, it's nice to know I wasn't miles away. I'm off to buy some Carafax today!
Nice here innit?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

If you can find them, it is also better to screw in to the solid wooden framework of the van rather than just randomly into the side as it will be much stronger. One of those stud detectors from a DIY store should do the job in locating them. Good luck.


----------

